# Ifbb Pro Daz Ball back on stage 2016



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi everyone hope you will all follow my journey back to stage may 2016, I will post photo updates later today . Happy new year to u all


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome buddy. Be great to have you on here :thumb: hope you stick around.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome. Should be interesting


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope this is the real deal. Be good to see a prep.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

I be sticking around been long hard fight back so wanting u all to hear the story and seeing how I have changed things up plus it is me people thought I wud go back to the start by posting on here and give something back if I can


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

What are your goals? Going to be still chasing a pro card or is just making it back on stage the goal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> What are your goals? Going to be still chasing a pro card or is just making it back on stage the goal?


 Daz is all ready a Pro buddy


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Daz is all ready a Pro buddy


 Ah OK wasn't aware. Did he win a UKBFF overall title or did he make it another way....or do they give more than one pro card at UKBFF finals now?

I saw a few years UKBFF results where he was close but didn't realise he had got pro card.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think he won it a few years ago at the amateur Arnold classic


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> I be sticking around been long hard fight back so wanting u all to hear the story and seeing how I have changed things up plus it is me people thought I wud go back to the start by posting on here and give something back if I can


 If its actually you then this would be awesome, heard you had kidney problems wasnt it? I guess thats all sorted now? Best of luck mate.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes it is me lol, I had to have a kidney transplant , due to a acute Injury from a kidney infection, did a year of dialysis, then my lovely mum donated a kidney to me. I will be posting some pictures later


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I can confirm this is the real Daz Ball.........

all the best with the prep buddy


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Glad you got through it all pal. I remember a couple years back on MT when you became ill. All the best on your return.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yes it is me lol, I had to have a kidney transplant , due to a acute Injury from a kidney infection, did a year of dialysis, then my lovely mum donated a kidney to me. I will be posting some pictures later


 Pretty awesome mum you got there mate! Really pleased that all is better now. Last i saw of your social media you're going for the 212, is that still the plan?


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes mate plan is to do a 212lbs around may time then again in October it will only b 20 months post op then try to keep progressing from they small goals just stepping on stage is massive for me to show no matter what keep believing in your dreams my passion for training is the same and I work just as hard maybe even more now!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck @Daz Ball 10 with the 212


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yes mate plan is to do a 212lbs around may time then again in October it will only b 20 months post op then try to keep progressing from they small goals just stepping on stage is massive for me to show no matter what keep believing in your dreams my passion for training is the same and I work just as hard maybe even more now!


 Less than 2 years after a kidney transplant and you're gonna be back on stage.....good effort mate, its admirable. What show you aiming for? How is life and training now you've had the transplant, do you have to watch what you eat, drink or take or is it quite relaxed?


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks wheyman am someone who believes and likes being a underdog but just to step on stage after everything will fulfil me plus I live a much better healthy life now and live for each day hope u follow Journey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Great to have you on here,will definitely be following :thumb


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Less than 2 years after a kidney transplant and you're gonna be back on stage.....good effort mate, its admirable. What show you aiming for? How is life and training now you've had the transplant, do you have to watch what you eat, drink or take or is it quite relaxed?


 Life is so much better mate cuz I live one now I got into the world of bodybuilding is everything when it really is not and people saying am mad to come back but am doing it for me to show am a people's champ that won't let anything that life throws at me but me plus to help others who are having bad times to keep fighting I have set up a company called team believe to help with that as for food low protein which will shock everyone shock horror Lolol but you can do it that where and I will keeping salt levels down to not effect blood pressure but other then that it's good I feel the fittest healthy I have been since I was playing football back at 19 Lolol


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

andymc88 said:


> Awesome ma u have there, hope all is well since the transplant for both of u, def subbed good luck


 Yeah she's amazing gave life to me again we both really good and she can't wait to see me on stage and happy that I live each and everyday to its full


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yeah she's amazing gave life to me again we both really good and she can't wait to see me on stage and happy that I live each and everyday to its full


 Get a thread up on competitive journals, would be good to see and get more coverage.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Is there any issue with regards to your new kidney and the rigours of contest prep, especially at pro level?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Life is so much better mate cuz I live one now I got into the world of bodybuilding is everything when it really is not and people saying am mad to come back but am doing it for me to show am a people's champ that won't let anything that life throws at me but me plus to help others who are having bad times to keep fighting I have set up a company called team believe to help with that as for food low protein which will shock everyone shock horror Lolol but you can do it that where and I will keeping salt levels down to not effect blood pressure but other then that it's good I feel the fittest healthy I have been since I was playing football back at 19 Lolol


 Fck the people calling you mad, its up to you how you want to live your life not them. Im glad you're competing mate, will be a real accomplishment considering how bad you had it, was a rough card to be dealt. Saw the Team Believe on your Twitter, its a nice thing to do, especially to raise awareness for those in the same position, gives people hope that its not all over.

Low protein........blasphemy! Only joking, looks like most your calories will be from carbs and fats then? Pleased to hear you're healthy mate and cant wait to see you getting some pictures up in a training journal and being able to follow your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Fck the people calling you mad, its up to you how you want to live your life not them. Im glad you're competing mate, will be a real accomplishment considering how bad you had it, was a rough card to be dealt. Saw the Team Believe on your Twitter, its a nice thing to do, especially to raise awareness for those in the same position, gives people hope that its not all over.
> 
> Low protein........blasphemy! Only joking, looks like most your calories will be from carbs and fats then? Pleased to hear you're healthy mate and cant wait to see you getting some pictures up in a training journal and being able to follow your progress :thumbup1:


 It will be up and running today mate with some pics of my progress so far thanks for that post great to have support and hopefully get more on UK muscle! Yeah I only have 100 to 140 G protein a day so low but am still putting good muscle and nearly all from food so I put all that up on there aswell


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> It will be up and running today mate with some pics of my progress so far thanks for that post great to have support and hopefully get more on UK muscle! Yeah I only have 100 to 140 G protein a day so low but am still putting good muscle and nearly all from food so I put all that up on there aswell


 Awesome! Always quality when a pro comes on here and is posting regularly, its a real inspiration and good insight into the bodybuilding world at that level. Christ, on that low you may as well be vegetarian mate :lol:


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

hi

my wife has had 2 kidney transplants since 2001, last one was november 2014 , gotta say well done for getting back to comp,

people do not realise how quick renal patients can fall ill, if you get a UTI, you can be talking and feel normal like healthy people on here , then within 2 hours you can have a temp of 102 degrees and needing immediate hospitalisation,

called the emergency services once who sent a foreign doctor to vet my wife, he told me my wife just had flu and not to worry, i told him you better call 999 doc and get a bed at the renal ward , good job he took notice of what i said as she did indeed have a UTI and needed 4 bags of fluid and spent 2 weeks on renal ward.

ste


----------



## Jj1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mad or not your an inspiration mate look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## irosscoj (Jan 6, 2016)

@Daz Ball 10 very much looking forward to following this mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> *Fck the people calling you mad, its up to you how you want to live your life not them*. Im glad you're competing mate, will be a real accomplishment considering how bad you had it, was a rough card to be dealt. Saw the Team Believe on your Twitter, its a nice thing to do, especially to raise awareness for those in the same position, gives people hope that its not all over.
> 
> Low protein........blasphemy! Only joking, looks like most your calories will be from carbs and fats then? Pleased to hear you're healthy mate and cant wait to see you getting some pictures up in a training journal and being able to follow your progress :thumbup1:


 this......good luck mate.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Your a great inspiration to a lot of people pal me included. I couldn't have achieved what I have in the last couple of years without mate. Let's make 2016 a great year!


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

This photo is six months into dialysis , I was still training but having 5 hours of dialysis 3/4 times a week!

Dialysis drains the muscles , and as part of my condition , I couldn't drink more than 500 ml a day , I cut all my protein down and just did cardio after dialysis to help kick start my body after sitting on the dialysis machine for hours, this process is the equivalent of running a marathon every 2 hours. It was both physically and mentally exhausting, and the hardest time of my life .


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

6 months into dialysis , I decided to try and build some muscle, the initial shock and depression that followed my kidney failure was starting to fade, as I found out that my mum was a match to be a kidney donor. I decided that I needed to be as fit as possible for the operation , so I began to lift weights again, I was nervous as first, as the line that ran into my heart felt so vulnerable. I had been diagnosed with an enlarged heart , which had failed as a secondary effect of kidney failure , I was working closely with doctors to take medication and did lots of cardio which thankfully reduced the size of my heart and enabled it to work efficiently! The picture posted here is appx a week from transplant day, I had been taking in more food and upped my protein intake slightly with the support of the nutritionists at the hospital,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Daz Ball 10 looking fantastic mate.

Can you give an idea of Diet, Training etc? Not sure what detail you can go into in other aspects but everything we can see would be great.

Are you working with a coach or anyone or are you working alone?


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

A1243R said:


> @Daz Ball 10 looking fantastic mate.
> 
> Can you give an idea of Diet, Training etc? Not sure what detail you can go into in other aspects but everything we can see would be great.
> 
> Are you working with a coach or anyone or are you working alone?


 Well that last photo is 12 months ago I put couple new photos up now and I get diet and how I train up as for anything else other then lol bit of whey and some aminos why I train with pro fuel that's it just food! Am prepping myself like I did for Brits Arnold and my 2pro shows I no my body best and I don't think most wud be able and want to adapted to what I have to


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

So this was 1year later just hard training and food and couple sups and I think made good gains by any standard let me no what u think guys!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Should be an interesting read, I'm in.

Great shape there


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

One more shot for u Still gonna bring some muscle but I guess I be learning as I go along and will improve each show u do


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Daz


 How tall are you Daz?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> So this was 1year later just hard training and food and couple sups and I think made good gains by any standard let me no what u think guys!!


Crazy gains lol good stuff


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Inspirational mate. As the saying goes, What's your excuse? haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> This photo is six months into dialysis , I was still training but having 5 hours of dialysis 3/4 times a week!
> 
> Dialysis drains the muscles , and as part of my condition , I couldn't drink more than 500 ml a day , I cut all my protein down and just did cardio after dialysis to help kick start my body after sitting on the dialysis machine for hours, this process is the equivalent of running a marathon every 2 hours. It was both physically and mentally exhausting, and the hardest time of my life .





Daz Ball 10 said:


> 6 months into dialysis , I decided to try and build some muscle, the initial shock and depression that followed my kidney failure was starting to fade, as I found out that my mum was a match to be a kidney donor. I decided that I needed to be as fit as possible for the operation , so I began to lift weights again, I was nervous as first, as the line that ran into my heart felt so vulnerable. I had been diagnosed with an enlarged heart , which had failed as a secondary effect of kidney failure , I was working closely with doctors to take medication and did lots of cardio which thankfully reduced the size of my heart and enabled it to work efficiently! The picture posted here is appx a week from transplant day, I had been taking in more food and upped my protein intake slightly with the support of the nutritionists at the hospital,





Daz Ball 10 said:


> So this was 1year later just hard training and food and couple sups and I think made good gains by any standard let me no what u think guys!!





Daz Ball 10 said:


> One more shot for u Still gonna bring some muscle but I guess I be learning as I go along and will improve each show u do


 Mate.....absolutely huge respect! To still be training whilst having dialysis 3/4 times a week is unbelievable, i imagine 99% would just give up, i cant even begin to imagine how hard that must have been.

Packed on a lot of size and thickness in that last pic mate, everything is clearly working very well, fcking lean too which is awesome especially going into prep, makes everything so much easier.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

A1243R said:


> How tall are you Daz?


 Am 5ft 10 mate


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mate.....absolutely huge respect! To still be training whilst having dialysis 3/4 times a week is unbelievable, i imagine 99% would just give up, i cant even begin to imagine how hard that must have been.
> 
> Packed on a lot of size and thickness in that last pic mate, everything is clearly working very well, fcking lean too which is awesome especially going into prep, makes everything so much easier.


 Thank u pal am looking to gain a lil more over next 4 to 6 weeks more fulness then I will start homing in on the show and pulling the strings tight its great all you guys showing your support thank u for that


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im from leicester aswel mate so iv heard around my gym about what happened to you. Good to hear the full story and good to see you looking really good after everything. Will be following this, will be awesome to see info from someone of your level.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

mcrewe123 said:


> Im from leicester aswel mate so iv heard around my gym about what happened to you. Good to hear the full story and good to see you looking really good after everything. Will be following this, will be awesome to see info from someone of your level.


 Thanks mate and great to have someone else from my home town on here and questions put them up pal


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Rite I start with Monday's training session was chest and was doing super sets I feel that my chest gets a lot more from amazing pump and seeing as am using a lot of carbs don't take much to fill it with blood I love volume I love feeling that pump so here we go

incline flyes into incline press same Dumbbells 12.5kgs,17.5kgs, 20kgs ,25kgs so 4sets 20reps each exercise so 40rep sets with 1 min rest time

now Pec deck into Flat Bench it was 30kgs into 50kgs, 50kgs into 60kgs, 60kgs into 80kgs, 60kgs into 80kgs again all sets 20reps so 40rep sets

To finish was incline smith press started with 30kgs on bar 20 reps then with same weight 10 reps with 10sec hold at the bottom about inch off chest then did 50kgs 20reps and again 10 reps with 10sec holds again make sure u keep off your chest so it's not resting have to say give the 10sec holds a try at end like that the pain was crazy u just wanted to put it down but don't !!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Rite I start with Monday's training session was chest and was doing super sets I feel that my chest gets a lot more from amazing pump and seeing as am using a lot of carbs don't take much to fill it with blood I love volume I love feeling that pump so here we go
> 
> incline flyes into incline press same Dumbbells 12.5kgs,17.5kgs, 20kgs ,25kgs so 4sets 20reps each exercise so 40rep sets with 1 min rest time
> 
> ...


 Savage volume mate! Have you always used supersets or is it something you've used more recently?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

The volume and lack of rest are a deadly combo! Daz is machine and I don't how anybody can what he does in the gym especially after what he's been through. The mental strength of the man is his biggest asset.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Zee81 said:


> The volume and lack of rest are a deadly combo! Daz is machine and I don't how anybody can what he does in the gym especially after what he's been through. The mental strength of the man is his biggest asset.


 Thanks bro having u along side chasing and pushing me is enough to keep me on my toes


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Savage volume mate! Have you always used supersets or is it something you've used more recently?


 No always used the reps gone up but if u check muscle development Daz ball Anth bailes u see it on there pal just now have to use a lil less weight so upped the reps


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> So this was 1year later just hard training and food and couple sups and I think made good gains by any standard let me no what u think guys!!
> 
> View attachment 119516


 You look better than most of the posters on here. That, considering what you have been through is remarkable. Fair play.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> You look better than most of the posters on here. That, considering what you have been through is remarkable. Fair play.


 Most of the posters dont compete and have never earnt a pro card though mate  He does look great though. Amazing what can be done when you put your mind to it :thumb:


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

A1243R said:


> Most of the posters dont compete and have never earnt a pro card though mate  He does look great though. Amazing what can be done when you put your mind to it :thumb:


 Yeah it shows one thing, u don't need too much protein, and that food and hard work even after major surgery, u can achieve if u believe .I will say I do use lil bit ISO whey and aminox rnd training , but a carefully controlled diet and hard exercise.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

I was reading on another forum about one of their members earning his pro card on around (I think roughly) 150 pro and like 700g carbs. Said the carbs helped him train twice a day...he looked immense.

Did u have a big gym in lesta? Went a few times like 10 yrs back...if it was u ...u looked immense back then!


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Super -ingh said:


> I was reading on another forum about one of their members earning his pro card on around (I think roughly) 150 pro and like 700g carbs. Said the carbs helped him train twice a day...he looked immense.
> 
> Did u have a big gym in lesta? Went a few times like 10 yrs back...if it was u ...u looked immense back then!


 Yeah I use low protein high carbs and seems to b working really well like I say protein is not the be all end all I guess for company's the more people say they take the more u spend on the sups to support your training and easy waste to get more protein in. Yeah gym is in Leicester tis been my home for 20 years of training so does the trick member u shud come try


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Super -ingh said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading on another forum about one of their members earning his pro card on around (I think roughly) 150 pro and like 700g carbs. Said the carbs helped him train twice a day...he looked immense.
> ...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yeah I use low protein high carbs and seems to b working really well like I say protein is not the be all end all I guess for company's the more people say they take the more u spend on the sups to support your training and easy waste to get more protein in. Yeah gym is in Leicester tis been my home for 20 years of training so does the trick member u shud come try


 exactly the high protein stuff is pushed by supp companies. unless you're a 300lb monster not sure why you'd need an excessive amount of protein...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yeah it shows one thing, u don't need too much protein, and that food and hard work even after major surgery, u can achieve if u believe .I will say I do use lil bit ISO whey and aminox rnd training , but a carefully controlled diet and hard exercise.


 Daz, any chance on seeing your typical diet as low protein high carbs seams quite intriguing


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mental and physical BEAST!

Good luck bud.


----------



## JTF1 (Jan 11, 2016)

All the best mate with this I don't think there are many that could pull this off!


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Oldnewb said:


> Is there any issue with regards to your new kidney and the rigours of contest prep, especially at pro level?


 No mate I work with hospital and have regular blood and I eat health less protein don't use many sups and don't use anything else at all so professor so very happy I can show it was a success


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

JTF1 said:


> All the best mate with this I don't think there are many that could pull this off!


 Thank u mate I think I maybe the first but more then that I want to show others having hard times believe and u can still make things happen think maybe I won't win but am already a winner just getting back and showing am a fighter


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry all been a busy week I will get down the whole week sessions Monday I hit chest I tell u what I did I changed up made it more tabata training so started with

pec deck 4 sets on trot with 20 secs rest between sets so like fst but 4 sets really high intensity weights 40kgs 50kgs 60kgs 60kgs all 15 reps

then on to incline dumbbell press to flyes the same way 15kgs 20 kgs 20kgs 25kgs just Lolol

then on to incline press 30 kgs on bar then 50 kgs and 50kgs and again 50kgs the pump was amazing felt chest was going to pop

next was chest press eight wise not heavy but I really don't need that heavy weights my mind connects with my muscle so well after all the years of doing this and they grow anyway 30 kgs 40kgs 60kgs 60kgs then to finish I did a fst 7 Lolol so 7 sets the wY I have been doing them in glad flyes one weight 15 kgs so all sets wat 15 reps on the exercise and only 20secs rest have a try and feel burn I write back up later


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Any u guys on Instagram set new one up after op if so follow me and I add u back guys thank u


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Rite I go on to today session u get every work out over nxt few weeks today it was delts and traps and he is how it went

started with front Press warmed up with 20 kgs on bar and did 2 sets of 30 reps I had already done lots of sides front raises bicep curls push downs to help make me warm up seeing how cold it was so after that did 40kgs4 sets 15 reps 20 secs rest then on to side lats 5 kgs 7.5kgs 7.5kgs And 1 on 10kgs then onto Bent over lats 5 kgs and 3 with 7.5kgs onto short side lats 25kgs all 4 sets all this is been with 20secs rest time between sets After I went over to front standing press 20 kgs on bar and did full pres again 15 reps on each and was really hard on last set to finish I went onto shrugs same as all the before sets it was 4 sets all with 20 secs rest it went 70 kgs then 110kgs then 150kgs to finish 190 kgs after that had a deep burn and massive pump that has stayed all nite and still looking pumped in them nite I highlyrecommend u try this one any one does give me some feed back the rest between exercise shud b no more then 2mins hope u all have a good evening let u no biceps triceps and calfs Tomoz


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Side chest photo can't see on here prop but need more in rear lat and as always cud do with bit more bicep lol but hard after few injurys I have had !


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good log so far mate, gonna follow on Instagram now


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Adz said:


> Good log so far mate, gonna follow on Instagram now


 Thanks mate will add u back buddy thanks for the support


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Any u guys on Instagram set new one up after op if so follow me and I add u back guys thank u


Just followed you

felone_fitness


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Thanks mate will add u back buddy thanks for the support


 Just added you too mate.

Out of interest when you were at your biggest or the time when you put on the most size, how did you train? Was it every bodypart once a week or did you train everything twice?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Just added you too mate.
> 
> Out of interest when you were at your biggest or the time when you put on the most size, how did you train? Was it every bodypart once a week or did you train everything twice?


 Be intrested to know this as well. Started a high frequency split recently and im gaining loads better.


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Just added you too mate.
> 
> Out of interest when you were at your biggest or the time when you put on the most size, how did you train? Was it every bodypart once a week or did you train everything twice?


 I use to work on weak areas twice a week and will adapt that back into my training just making sure I have loads of family time and enjoying that to much to do extra day at the min I prop put biceps with chest triceps with back and hit back again at end of week.

As for volume go on muscular development and if u put in Anth and Daz ball u see it was volume then it works I want massive pumps pushing as much blood as possible into the muscle !


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

What's everyone up to tonite anyone watching haymaker???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> What's everyone up to tonite anyone watching haymaker???


Oh yes


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> What's everyone up to tonite anyone watching haymaker???


 Yes bud, what did you think of it? Was hardly worth him stepping in there!


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you or did you train to failure or is the intensity generated via the short rest periods and high reps?


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

A1243R said:


> Yes bud, what did you think of it? Was hardly worth him stepping in there!


 Yeah the guy had nothing haye looked a lot slower then before but man can hit think few more fights till I say anything but we all no he can hit and looking what's rnd at the min he must be they or they about


----------



## Daz Ball 10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Oldnewb said:


> Do you or did you train to failure or is the intensity generated via the short rest periods and high reps?


 I do all types of training at the min I pretty are at failure during 3rd and 4th set but am always going for the super pump really if it was 2 easy I move weight up on each set


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> Yeah the guy had nothing haye looked a lot slower then before but man can hit think few more fights till I say anything but we all no he can hit and looking what's rnd at the min he must be they or they about


 Haye was around a stone up on his previous fighting weight... He'd slowed down but damn he picked those punches and the power is there 

what at did you think of wilder? Fantastic punch by him but looked open the rest of the fight!

Fury showed himself up after that. fu**ing idiot he is... Can't stand him.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Daz Ball 10 said:


> I do all types of training at the min I pretty are at failure during 3rd and 4th set but am always going for the super pump really if it was 2 easy I move weight up on each set


 Just checked your Instagram. Cracking progress in such short period.

Interesting that I know you're limiting protein due to your last condition but the very high protein that was encouraged in the 90's seems to not be pushed as much as it once was in all circles.


----------

